# Gute Gamingmaus



## GeForce-Lover (3. August 2012)

Hey Leute, ich brauch ne neue Maus.

Ich dachte an eine Roccat Kone+ oder eine Logitech G9x.

Was meint ihr so?

Budget: 70€

Edit: Ist dringend, ich würd die morgen kaufen. Lasst mich nicht im Stich!!!


----------



## steve_gorden88 (3. August 2012)

Wenn du eine gute willst dann nimm z.b eine deathadder oder g400, was du da genannt hast, ist nicht unbedingt gut


----------



## Push (3. August 2012)

nimm eine mit dem Avago ADNS-3090 
zB
Zowie ec1/2 eVo ( ec1 eVo und ec2 eVo unterscheiden sich nur in der Grösse )
Zowie am / am GS ( unterschiedliche Oberfläche [ GS ist gummiert ] )
Roccat Savu
Razer deathadder 3.5g ( ADNS-3888 )
Logitech g400 ( ADNS-3095 )
PureTrak Valor
CM Storm Spawn
CM Storm Recon

der Avago ADNS-3095 und der ADNS-3888 sind ansich identisch mit dem ADNS-3090 , diese sind einfach nur Herstellerexclusiv ... soweit ich weiss ...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. August 2012)

Endlich hat mich jemand erhört.

Danke.

DAn werde ich mir die mal anschauen und ausprobieren.


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

Die G400 sollte in fast jedem Geschäft ausliegen


----------



## gamerjonas97 (3. August 2012)

Ich kann nur die G9x empfehlen. Hab sie mir vor kurzem auch geholt.

- 2 Gripschalen
- Auswechselbare Gewichte
- 5700dpi reichen völlig aus 
- Liegt (bei mir) perfekt in der Hand
- Sehr guter Druckpunkt
- Dpi Schalter
- Vor und zurück Tasten (Nutze ich in ArmA2 zum Zoomen)
- Anpassbare LED's
- Undundund.....

Geiles Teil. Hab den kauf nicht bereut!

Geil


----------



## Atomtoaster (4. August 2012)

Ich kauf mir diesen Monat wohl die G700, ist bestimmt auch nen Blick für dich Wert.


----------



## gh0st76 (4. August 2012)

Push schrieb:


> nimm eine mit dem Avago ADNS-3090
> zB
> Zowie ec1/2 eVo ( ec1 eVo und ec2 eVo unterscheiden sich nur in der Grösse )
> Zowie am / am GS ( unterschiedliche Oberfläche [ GS ist gummiert ] )
> ...



Wobei ich die Puretrak Valor nicht unbedingt nehmen würde. Soweit ich weiß haben die es da mit dem Sensor komplett verkackt.


----------



## s|n|s (4. August 2012)

Zowie oder Deathadder.


----------



## Push (4. August 2012)

@gh0st76
bei der solls wirklich Probs gegeben haben, aber anscheinend mit der neuen Produktion ausgemerzt, aber die bekommt man hierzulande eh schwerer


----------



## moparcrazy (4. August 2012)

Puretrak macht geniale Maus-Pad's, von Mäusen sollten sie aber lieber die Finger lassen: Puretrak Valor Wobble - YouTube


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. August 2012)

So, is ne Logitech G500 geworden. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Skeksis (4. August 2012)

Öhm. Du hast also die Maus gekauft, die  - aus gutem Grund - von niemanden genannt wurde, und bedankst dich dann auch noch für die "Hilfe"?


----------



## ich111 (4. August 2012)

Ich hab die (auch nur, weil meine G5 in der Garantie kaputt gegangen ist und ich beim Kauf der G5 wenig Ahnung hatte) und kann dir folgendes Berichten:
-Der Sensor fiept
-Teilweise stört mich die leichte Acceleration
-Das Mausrad drücken ist eine Katastrohpe, weil das meistens zu einem irgendwas anderem wird oder gar nicht erkannt wird
-Das Seitwärtsscrollen nach rechts ist gut gelöst, nach links aber nicht, da die Linke Maustaste da zu nah dransitzt. Hier müsste mindestens 1mm mehr Platz sein
-Zum Glück passt sie mir von der Ergonomie her


----------



## s|n|s (4. August 2012)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Öhm. Du hast also die Maus gekauft, die  - aus gutem Grund - von niemanden genannt wurde, und bedankst dich dann auch noch für die "Hilfe"?


 
Kaufberatung at its finest.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (4. August 2012)

Welche Hilfe denn?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. August 2012)

Sry, vertippt.

G*4*00


----------



## steve_gorden88 (4. August 2012)

Sicher ja?^^  dann ist ja gut.


Schon lustig wie sich gleich alle "aufregen" wegen einer schlechten Maus.


----------



## ich111 (4. August 2012)

Wenn dir die auch ergnonomisch zusagt hast du einen top Kauf gemacht, mehr als 40€ in eine Maus zu investieren empfinde ich als sinnlos.

Zur G5: Ich habe die wie gesagt selbst und das alles was ich geschrieben habe stört mich wirklich


----------



## gh0st76 (4. August 2012)

steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> Sicher ja?^^  dann ist ja gut.
> 
> 
> Schon lustig wie sich gleich alle "aufregen" wegen einer schlechten Maus.


 

Musst verstehen. Hier gibt es manchmal Leute die fragen nach Hilfe und nach 5 Seiten Beratung kaufen die dann genau das, was man nicht empfohlen hat.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. August 2012)

Jaja...
Hab mich nur vertippt.
Ist die G400.


----------



## Push (5. August 2012)

gute Wahl


----------



## steve_gorden88 (5. August 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Musst verstehen. Hier gibt es manchmal Leute die fragen nach Hilfe und nach 5 Seiten Beratung kaufen die dann genau das, was man nicht empfohlen hat.


 
Das ist absolut verständlich, ich fand es trotzdem ein wenig amüsant.


----------

